# Dynamic IP to Static IP



## Charley (Jul 1, 2007)

I have a Dataone connection, with dynamic IP's. I need to use some software and that it specifically requires a static IP address. 

Customer Care says they haven't static IP's for Home plans 

What can I do ?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 1, 2007)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> I have a Dataone connection, with dynamic IP's. I need to use some software and that it specifically requires a static IP address.
> 
> Customer Care says they haven't static IP's for Home plans
> 
> What can I do ?



Yes, you cannot do that on Home plans. You will have to get business plans


----------



## dadhwalprince (Jul 1, 2007)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> Customer Care says they haven't static IP's for Home plans
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## slugger (Jul 1, 2007)

you must use dynamic DNS services like DynDNS

*www.dyndns.com/services/dns/dyndns/

to be able to link dynamic IP to your computer erverytime


----------



## Liggy (Jul 1, 2007)

Hmm try sluggers option, heard there was software outh there and he seems to found it.  you can also set your IP addy is a Static (just remember that ISP's usually refresh their IP's every so often, so you may have to set reset the following options back to dynamic.
right click on your LAN conection, select properties, look for something that says TCP/IP select that and push propeties button it is setup for dynamic, select other radio button for Static. before you do that open a cmd window and type ipconfig /all (this will give you all the info you need to set up a static IP, should also show you when the ISP will want to refresh that IP) basically transfer approriate numbers to correct spots.  provided you did it correctly you should now be runing on a static IP address!


----------



## Charley (Jul 2, 2007)

liggy, will it remain static through out the day ?


----------



## satyamy (Jul 2, 2007)

I am in mumbai, Have a LAN Internet Connection with Static IP
can i make it dynamic?


----------



## slugger (Jul 2, 2007)

satyamy said:
			
		

> I am in mumbai, Have a LAN Internet Connection with Static IP
> can i make it dynamic?


AFAIK, it is not possible. ur IP is like ur postal address. a static IP is like d address 2 ur permanent residence. so will ur postal addrss change if the geographical location of your house does not.
similarly dynamic ip would mean the address of ur house if you keep moving from place to place

you cud try using one of the numerous web-based proxy servers available to hide ur true IP


----------



## Charley (Jul 2, 2007)

The thread is diverting from the topic.


----------



## Liggy (Jul 2, 2007)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> liggy, will it remain static through out the day ?


it should remain static until u set it back.  I was having problems with torrents so I changed my IP to static and the only time I need to change it is when The ISP renews their IP addy for me, so I just deafult it back then make sure I'm connected, then switch it back to static.


----------

